# kaum noch forellen da ?warum?



## namad (20. Dezember 2008)

tag,ich hab bei mir im teich am 29.11.08 zur 
probe 22 (10kg) forellen eingesetz.
bin alle 3tage zum füttern gefahren,mal kamen die hoch mal hat sich nichts getan,hab auch oft geangelt sind sofort ans köder gegangen hab die auch wieder zurück gesetz,als ich heut dort war hab ich eine tote forelle aufm grund endeckt was mich geärgert hatt.
hab dann geangelt hab sofort 2rausgeholt in setz kescher eingesetz um den bestand zu prüfen aber dann hab ich keine bisse mehr gehabt!
nach 3std hab ich die beiden wieder zurückgesetz und zack haben die beiden wieder gebissen,so hab ich den eindruck das nur noch 2drinne sind??woran kann das liegen??


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Vielleicht ein Fischreiher?!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Oder Schwarzangler


----------



## namad (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

die teiche,könnt ihr etwas erkännen?


----------



## namad (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Fischreiher?!


 

hab auch ein verdacht darauf da ich oft welche sehe,aber bei den anderen teichen.

Schwarzangler kann auch möglich sein


----------



## namad (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

was kann ich machen?


----------



## Werner1 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Hallo,

solange du nicht weisst woran es liegt und ob die Forellen wirklich weg sind ist es schwer dir zu helfen. Da du ja beschreibst wie schnell die Forellen beissen ist es für einen Schwarzangeler ein leichtes den Teich abzuräumen. Auch die vorhandenen Fischreiher sind eine Möglichkeit. Wie ist die Wasserqualität, gibt es zu- und Ablauf in dem Teich? 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Liegen denn vll.noch mehr Forellen tot am Grund?


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Schau dir die toten Forellen mal genau an, wenn sie im Kopfberich eine Stichverletzung haben ist es ein oder mehrere Fischreiher. Liegt weißer Kot am Uferbereich?


----------



## namad (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

zu und ab lauf ist vorhanden(siehe bild).
An den toten fisch komm ich leider nicht ran.
Vogel kot hab ich nicht gesehen.
Wasser probe werde ich nächste woche durchführen obwohl ich nicht glaub das der teich schlechte wasser werte hatt da die sofort beißen und kämpfen müsste es denen gut gehen.
Schwarzangler??könnte sein aber glaub ich nicht und wenn ist er dran 
Womit kann ich reiher vom teich abhalten?habe leider kein strom.wie jagen die reiher?ich habe ein sehr hohes ufer vom ufer können die eigentlich nicht ran kommen.


----------



## Jetblack (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

.... Evtl. haben die einfach auch nur das "raus, rein, raus, rein" nicht so gut verkraftet und es sind viel mehr unbemerkt gestorben?!


----------



## Angelschreiner (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Das Glaube ich auch.Fangen und wieder reinwerfen verkraften Forellen meineserachtens nicht so gut.

Angelschreiner


----------



## Forellenzemmel (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Es wird wohl so sein wie Jetblack und Angelschreiner schon schrieben...

"Probeangeln" um den Bestand zu prüfen, und das auch noch mehrmals...#d und ausgerechnet in der kalten Jahreszeit, wo der Stoffwechsel eh runtergefahren ist.

Die können nur sterben#q.


----------



## namad (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

aha,dann hoffe ich es das es daran liegt das es meine schuld ist und mein problem und hoffe nicht das es am reiher oder sons was liegt...

nochmal zurück zum reiher...können die problemlos 25-35cm große forellen mitnehmen?


----------



## C.K. (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Der Reiher jagt nicht selektiv, d.h. er sucht sich nicht die passende Größe aus. Ist ein Fisch in der Nähe schlägt er zu, egal wie groß der Fisch ist. Die großen Fische verenden meist durch die Verletzung.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Hallo Christian,

ein Teichnachbar von mir hat so richtig schöne Lachsforellen, ab 2 Kg aufwärts.
Er hatte dieses Jahr relativ viel "Schwund", was er auf Schwarzangler zurückführt.
Reiher gibts bei uns viele und die kommen eigentlich sehr gut an seinen Teich ran.

Er - und ich auch - ging eigentlich davon aus das der Reiher nicht mehr an solche Brocken geht. War das jetzt ne "fatale" Fehleinschätzung? Das würd nämlich einiges von seinem Schwund erklären...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Bei mir haben die Forellen bis 500gr. gestochen. Raus bekommt er sie meistens nicht, dann  sieht man die Einstichstelle und oft die Streifen an den Kiemen - Bauchseiten, wenn er ihn zu packen und zu frssen versucht.


----------



## opi2001 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Kann es sein das bei dir der Zulauf ziemlich flach ist? Da stehen die Forellen meistens und für Kinder ist es ein leichtes Forellen mit der hand zu angeln.Schwarzangler sind aber auch nicht auszuschliessen.
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem bei mir am Teich mit den Forellen.
Um den Fischreiher auszutricksen kannst du im Uferbereich ich einer Höhe von 50cm alles mit Wildgatterzaun absperren.
Kann aber auch durchaus möglich sein das die Forellen das einsetzen im Teich nicht richtig verkraftet haben.
Oder haben die Bauern wiedermal die Felder so stark gedüngt das durch das Oberflächenwasser die ganze Chemie im Teich gelandet ist.
Möglickkeiten gibts da viele!


----------



## C.K. (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



> ging eigentlich davon aus das der Reiher nicht mehr an solche Brocken geht.



Hallo Stefan,
leider kann ich andere Dinge berichten, da wir früher Karpfenzucht- und Mastteiche bewirtschaftet haben. Die Reiher haben dort keinen Unterschied gemacht, ob es K1 oder K2 usw. oder große Zuchttiere waren. Die großen sind meist an der Stichverletzung eingegangen oder sind mit diesen Verletzungen an Land geworfen worden, wo sie dann verendet sind.


----------



## namad (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



C.K. schrieb:


> Der Reiher jagt nicht selektiv, d.h. er sucht sich nicht die passende Größe aus. Ist ein Fisch in der Nähe schlägt er zu, egal wie groß der Fisch ist. Die großen Fische verenden meist durch die Verletzung.


 

aha,eine tote forelle hab ich endeckt leider liegt die im grund leider komm ich auch nicht ran,so besteht jetz noch die gefahr durch den toten fisch das die anderen noch krank werden...


----------



## namad (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



opi2001 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das bei dir der Zulauf ziemlich flach ist? Da stehen die Forellen meistens
> 
> weiß nicht genau wie hoch oder flach.
> hab die teiche erst vor 2monaten gepachtet.
> ...


----------



## forellenfischer1 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

also ich würde das mit den wildgaterzaun machen. auserdem würd ich vielleicht mal ablassen um zu schauen was noch so drin ist. angeln und zurücksetzen würde ich sie auch nicht.ne vogelscheuche hilft auch gegen reiher!!!


----------



## opi2001 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Kann aus deinem Bild das schlecht entnehmen das ist ziemlich dunkel.
Bei mir ist am Einlauf eine Wasserhöhe von 35 cm dann fällts zu Mitte hin ab.
Musste du mal schauen bei deinem Teich!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Evtl. gibt es aber auch in dem Teich den ein oder anderen großen Jäger
Ohne Infos sind das eben alles nur annahmen...

mfg Flo


----------



## namad (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

ich werde versuchen die noch vorhandenen forellen rauszufischen und dann den teich leer laufen lassen.
Der jenige mit dem ich das mache weist auch nicht genau was drinn ist,er selbst hatte im mai 120forellen setzlinge reingesetz jedoch hat er nie gefüttert und ob die noch leben??und einige karpfen habe er oft gesehen,raubfische??könnte auch sein.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



namad schrieb:


> ich werde versuchen die noch vorhandenen forellen rauszufischen und dann den teich leer laufen lassen.
> Der jenige mit dem ich das mache weist auch nicht genau was drinn ist,er selbst hatte im mai 120forellen setzlinge reingesetz jedoch hat er nie gefüttert und ob die noch leben??und einige karpfen habe er oft gesehen,raubfische??könnte auch sein.


 
Ich würd erst mal gar nichts machen, ab und an mal etwas füttern und dann den Winter abwarten... vielleicht ist ja nochwas zu retten...
Das kannst du alles noch im Frühjahr machen - gib den Tieren mal ne Chance.

Große Räuber glaub ich weniger - die lassen ihre Beute normalerweise nicht liegen...

Mein Tipp: Einfach mal abwarten und beobachten, beobachten und nochmal beobachten!!!|rolleyes
Und lass um Himmels Willen die Angel raus.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Warte den Frühling ab, füttere sparsam, lass dann den Teich ab und dann schau was an Fischen drin ist. Dann siehst du auch was am Teich zu machen ist. GGfs. eine Kalkung mit Branntkalk, neu stecken und nach 3 Wochen neu besetzen, gut ist


----------



## Mefo23 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Also das Probeangeln würde ich auch unterlassen...um zu schauen wie die Fische reagieren und wieviele da sind kannst du Kunstköder ohne Haken benutzen, diese verfolgen sie dann und du kannst sie gut beobachten...oder halt wenn du sie fütterst.

Zu den Fischreihern, wenn du gut sichtbare, farbige Schnüre in den flachen Uferzonen vom Teich spannst, können diese nicht mehr gut jagen und entfernen sich von deinem Teich.:q Sie stehen in max. 20-30cm tiefem Wasser und lauern auf ihre Beute, also da wo der Teich tiefer ist brauchst du keine Schnur.

Hat bei uns am teich super geklappt und wir haben sogut wie keine verluste was Forellen angeht...es sei denn wir fangen welche raus zum räuchern.

Hmm, Karpfen würde ich auch nicht mit Forellen zusammen halten....diese wühlen das Wasser auf und es sind Schwebeteilchen im Wasser. Diese verstopfen die Kiemen der Forellen oder können sich davon entzünden. Noch dazu können große Karpfen auch kleine Setzlinge -10cm fressen...


----------



## namad (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

ihr habt mir bisher sehr viel geholfen!!danke jungs!
aber eine frage hab ich noch

hab wie beschrieben 2teiche!
bei dem einem teich sieht man den zulauf aber nicht den ablauf,und der teich läuft nicht voll ist nur ca 30cm tief kann mir das nicht erklären!?

bei dem zweiten wo meine fische drin sind sieht mann kein zulauf sonder den ablauf wo jedoch sehr viel abläuft!

kann mir nicht vorstellen das beide miteinander verbunden sind da in dem leeren nicht so viel frischwasser kommt wie in dem anderen es so stark ableuft,dann müsste ja der 2auch einen niedrigen wasserspiegel haben oder??
der teich wurde mal vor 2jahren ausgebagert bis weißer sand kam...ein zeichen für grundwasser???meine teiche liegen am sumpfgebiet.

voll kompliziert...da der verpechter es nur geerbt hatt weiß er natürlich von nichts und hatt null ahnung!!!

Zeichnung:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1291867/5.jpg.htmlhttp://www.pic-upload.de/index.php?to=upload


----------



## Werner1 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

in der Zeichnung steht etwas von Verbindung die nicht zu sehen ist. Handelt es sich hierbei evtl. um ein Rohr was unterhalb des Wasserspiegels ist?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

vielleicht hast du ja ne unterirdische quelle!!


----------



## namad (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



Werner1 schrieb:


> in der Zeichnung steht etwas von Verbindung die nicht zu sehen ist. Handelt es sich hierbei evtl. um ein Rohr was unterhalb des Wasserspiegels ist?


 

tja wenn ich das mal wüsste...eingezeichnet ist es aber wenn unterhalb sein sollte kann kein wasser durchlaufen wegen dem schlamm!


----------



## namad (23. Dezember 2008)

*Wasser werte*

also hab heut mal das wasser vom beiden teichen überprüfen lassen

der kleine teich wo kaum noch wasser ist und nur schlammig ist hat:

KH Karbonathärte (´dKH)= 10
pH Säuregehalt = 7,6
GH Gesamthärte (´dGH) = 16

NH4 Ammonium (mg/l) = 0
NO2 Nitrit (mg/l) = 0,025

NO3 Nitrat (mg/l) = 0
PO4 phosphat (mg/l) 0


----------



## namad (23. Dezember 2008)

*wasserwerte*

der andere wo forellen karpfen drinne ist hat:

KH Karbonathärte (´dKH) = 9
pH Säuregehalt = 8,0
GH Gesamthärte (´dGH) = 18

NH4 Ammonium (mg/l) = 0
NO2 Nitrit (mg/l) = 0

NO3 Nitrat (mg/l) = 0
PO4 phosphat (mg/l) 0


----------



## namad (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

ist das für forellen geeignet?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



namad schrieb:


> ich werde versuchen die noch vorhandenen forellen rauszufischen und dann den teich leer laufen lassen.
> Der jenige mit dem ich das mache weist auch nicht genau was drinn ist,er selbst hatte im mai 120forellen setzlinge reingesetz jedoch hat er nie gefüttert und ob die noch leben??und einige karpfen habe er oft gesehen,raubfische??könnte auch sein.



Wenn sich da ein schöner Hecht eingeschlichen hatte, bei den da lesbaren 600+ und 900+ qm ja gar nicht unmöglich, zumal die sich in den Restschlammlöchern beim ablassen auch halten können, dann hat der sich gefreut. 
Bei der Wasserfläche können sich die Forellen aber auch gut verstecken, denn die lernen aus diesem Fangkarussel und lassen sich nicht mehr angeln. :g


----------



## namad (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn sich da ein schöner Hecht eingeschlichen hatte, bei den da lesbaren 600+ und 900+ qm ja gar nicht unmöglich, zumal die sich in den Restschlammlöchern beim ablassen auch halten können, dann hat der sich gefreut.
> Bei der Wasserfläche können sich die Forellen aber auch gut verstecken, denn die lernen aus diesem Fangkarussel und lassen sich nicht mehr angeln. :g


 
das glaub ich eher weniger wenn ein bagger reinfährt und alles rausholt bis schon sand am grund zu sehen ist kann kein hecht überleben!


----------



## namad (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

könnt ihr mir bitte etwas über die wasserwerte sagen?


----------



## lahstedt (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Hallo namad,
die von Dir eingestellten Wasserwerte, sehen bis auf den pH Wert (könnte auch etwas niedriger liegen bei 7 - 8) sehr merkwürdig aus. Die Wasserprobe erinnert mich en wenig an behandeltes Kühlwasser, da hier keine Nitrate und / oder Phosphate vorhanden sind.  Das wichtigste Element für die Fische ist das Wasser, wobei die Zusammensetzung direkt vom Wachstum der Wasserpflanzen, der Entwicklung der Mikro-Organismen und der Beschaffenheit der Fische beeinflusst wird. Das Wasser muss weiterhin alle Bestandteile enthalten, die für die biologischen und chemischen Prozesse in dem Milieu notwendig sind. Vor allem die Härte des Wassers spielt eine große Rolle, aber für ein gutes Pflanzenwachstum sind auch Nährstoffe und Spurenelemente von großer Bedeutung.
 Selbst wenn Sie Ihren Teich richtig einrichten, können während der natürlichen Wachstumsprozesse jederzeit Störungen auftreten, die letztendlich zu unerwünschtem Algenwuchs führen. Eine der Folgen kann grünes Wasser sein. Diese grüne Farbe kann durch winzige Schwebalgen verursacht werden, die sich vor allem in noch jungen Teichen mit nahrungsreichem Wasser rasendschnell entwickeln. Das Ergebnis hiervon ist ein hoher pH-Wert (pH 8-9) und durchgehend niedrige KH-Werte (weniger als KH6). Eine verheerende Folge ist weiter, dass das Wachstum von Sauerstoffpflanzen stagniert. 
 Nitrate und Phosphate sind primäre Nahrungsmittel für pflanzenartige Organismen, das heißt für alle Wasserpflanzen im Teich, aber auch für die Algen. Nitrate und Phosphate im Teichwasser entstehen auf verschiedene Weise. Der größte Anteil wird freigesetzt beim Abbau von organischen Bestandteilen (Pflanzenresten, Blattlaub etc.) durch Mikro-Organismen. Alle Stoffe aus denen ein Blatt aufgebaut ist (die Biomasse), werden bei diesem Prozess im Wasser wieder freigesetzt. Neben vielen Spurenelementen und Mineralien sind das Stickstoffverbindungen (Nitrate), Phosphate und Kohlenstoffe (CO2). In einem gut funktionierenden Milieu mit ausreichendem Pflanzenwachstum stellen diese zurückkehrenden Nährstoffe kein Problem dar. Die Wasserpflanzen nehmen diese Nährstoffe auf und wandeln sie in Blattgrün um. Wenn allerdings das Nährstoffangebot derartig zunimmt, dass die Wasserpflanzen nicht mehr alles aufnehmen können, entsteht ein Problem.


Petri 

Wolfgang


----------



## namad (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

ich verstehe jetz nichts davon was du geschrieben hast!nitrate phosfate sind doch eigentlich schadstoffe.
Habe 2mal 250ml wasser zum zoofach geschäft gebracht und dort wurde wasseranalyse gemacht,die leider nicht den sauerstoff gehalt messen konnten da die mischung nicht mehr hatten,es wurde eine wasseranalyse für teich wasser durchgeführt


----------



## namad (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

ph wert bei teichen sollte zwichen 7,0-8,0 liegen!!

anscheinend hab ich da grundwasser....
die waren auch erstaunt bei den werten.


----------



## namad (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Hallo????


----------



## lahstedt (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



namad schrieb:


> ph wert bei teichen sollte zwichen 7,0-8,0 liegen!!
> 
> anscheinend hab ich da grundwasser....
> die waren auch erstaunt bei den werten.



Hallo namad,
1. Nitrate und Phosphate sind primäre Nahrungsmittel für pflanzenartige Organismen
2. ich würde das Wasser bei dem zuständigen Wasserbeschaffungsverband überprüfen lassen, da hier vernünftige labore / Messgeräte vorhanden sind, in Zoofachgeschäften ist das so eine Sache ......
3. der pH Wert ist der negative dekadische logarithmus, der Wasserstoff Ionen Konzentration im Wasser. Man spricht hier von einem neutralen Bereich (pH 5 - 7), einen sauren Bereich (pH < 5) und einem basischen Bereich (pH > 7). In Fischteichen sollte der pH Wert zwischen 7 - 8 liegen.

http://www.portal-fischerei.de/index.php?id=1076

http://www.*fische*rzeugerring-niederbayern.de/sauer.pp

http://www.forum.wasser-wissen.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=595

http://www.eckert-forellenhof.de/ernaehrung/ernaehrungnatur.html

Petri 
Wolfgang


----------



## namad (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

also so wie ich euch jetz verstehe ist mein test nicht glaubhaft


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Iwo,

dass man im Winter keine freien phosphate und/ oder Nitrate im Wasser nachweisen kann ist völlig normal (bzw. liegt an den meist nur sehr grob-skalierten Tests).
Zu denken geben würde mir der Nitrit-Wert im kleineren Teich, da Nitrit eigentlich nur ein flüchtiger Stoff im Stickstoff-Zyklus ist. Eigentlich sollte Nitrit nicht nachweisbar sein, denn es wirkt auf Fische bereits in geringen Konzentrationen tödlich.

Sauerstoff muss direkt am Wasser getestet werden, da jeglicher Transport des Wassers das Ergebnis bereits verfälschen würde.

Alles in allem sehen die Testergebnisse für den größeren der beiden Teiche aber ganz gut aus. Zudem haben die Forellen ja zumindest eine gewisse Zeit dort drin gelebt, also können die Umweltbedingungen für sie nicht so schlecht gewesen sein.

Warum die jetzt verschwunden sind?
Keine Ahnung, dafür gibt es zuviele Faktoren - ich denke aber nicht, dass sie alle gestorben sind (viel eher wurden sie rausgefangen - von wem auch immer). Sonst hättest Du mehr Kadaver entdeckt... das mal einer am Grund irgendwo liegt ist völlig normal.


----------



## lahstedt (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Iwo,
> 
> dass man im Winter keine freien phosphate und/ oder Nitrate im Wasser nachweisen kann ist völlig normal (bzw. liegt an den meist nur sehr grob-skalierten Tests).
> Zu denken geben würde mir der Nitrit-Wert im kleineren Teich, da Nitrit eigentlich nur ein flüchtiger Stoff im Stickstoff-Zyklus ist. Eigentlich sollte Nitrit nicht nachweisbar sein, denn es wirkt auf Fische bereits in geringen Konzentrationen tödlich.
> ...



#d|uhoh: Hallo FoolishFarmer,
ob Nitrat oder Phosphat oder Sauerstoff (simples Beispiel H2O = Wasser, 2 Wasserstoff Atome, ein Sauerstoff Atom)  oder oder oder sind im Wasser gelöst und gebunden. Diese Stoffe / Verbindungen liegen nicht ungebunden vor. Richtig ist, das der Sauerstoffgehalt von der Wassertemperatur abhängig ist, je kälter je mehr Sauerstoff und umgekehrt.
 Nitrate und Phosphate sind *primäre Nahrungsmittel für pflanzenartige Organismen*, das heißt für alle Wasserpflanzen im Teich, aber auch für die Algen. Nitrate und Phosphate im Teichwasser entstehen auf verschiedene Weise. *Der größte Anteil wird freigesetzt beim Abbau von organischen Bestandteilen (Pflanzenresten, Blattlaub etc.) durch Mikro-Organismen*. Alle Stoffe aus denen ein Blatt aufgebaut ist (die Biomasse), werden bei diesem Prozess im Wasser wieder freigesetzt. Neben vielen Spurenelementen und Mineralien sind das Stickstoffverbindungen (Nitrate), Phosphate und Kohlenstoffe (CO2). In einem gut funktionierenden Milieu mit ausreichendem Pflanzenwachstum stellen diese zurückkehrenden Nährstoffe kein Problem dar (Kreislaufsystem). Die Wasserpflanzen nehmen diese Nährstoffe auf und wandeln sie in Blattgrün um. Wenn allerdings das Nährstoffangebot derartig zunimmt, dass die Wasserpflanzen nicht mehr alles aufnehmen können, entsteht ein Problem, das Algenwachstum.
 Nahrungsüberschuss hat automatisch Algenwachstum zur Folge. Wie groß oder wie klein der Teich auch ist, Sie müssen  regelmäßig gepflegt werden. Die wichtigste Unterhaltspflege erfolgt im Herbst. Es müssen aus dem Teich dann sämtliche überflüssigen / überschüssigen organischen Bestandteile entnehmen.  Übrigens entsteht ein Nahrungsüberschuss nicht allein durch ein übermäßiges Vorkommen organischer Bestandteile, sondern vor allem auch durch stagnierendes Pflanzenwachstum oder durch *die einfache Tatsache, dass nicht genügend Pflanzen in dem Milieu vorhanden sind*. Steigende Konzentrationen an Nitraten und Phosphaten sind für das Leben im Teich ein Problem und immer die Ursache für Algenwachstum. Dagegen gibt es eigentlich nur ein Rezept, nämlich das Anbringen von viel mehr Wasserpflanzen. Dabei muss der Teich im Herbst 'geerntet' werden. Sowohl über die Bestimmung des Nitratgehaltes (NO3) als auch des Phosphatgehaltes (PO4) stehen einfache Tests zur Verfügung. 



Da das Thema "Wasser" ein Bestandteil meiner Ausbildung war kann ich sagen, das die Vorkommnisse und Veränderungen im Wasser sehr komplex und Umfangreich sind. Grundsätzlich lassen sich alle Bestandteile bei jeder Temperatur nachweisen, nur die Bildung von Verbindungen wird durch fehlende Energie verlangsamt.


Ich beende hier die Ausführung, da es sonst ein Roman wird.


Petri #6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Und was genau wolltest Du mit diesem Post nun sagen? |kopfkrat
Ich verstehe nicht mehr ganz, was das nun mit dem Thema des Thread-Erstellers zu tun hat. #c
Oder wolltest Du uns nur Dein Wissen mitteilen - in diesem Fall bekommst nen Orden. 



Bezüglich der Pflanzen-Problematik stehe ich gerne auch weiterhin zur Diskussion zur Verfügung. Über die Funktion von Wasserpflanzen im Ökosystem Gewässer kann ich Dir vermutlich deutlich mehr erzählen, als Du mir - nur macht das hier an dieser Stelle imho keinen Sinn, da es dem T.E. nicht weiterhilft.


----------



## namad (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

habe am teich schöne seerosen,also das mit den forellen hab ich mir vielleicht zu viel sorgen gemacht weil an dem tag nur 2gefangen hab und eine tote im grund gesehen hab,als ich gestern zum füttern wahr, wahr es sehr schön zuzu sehen wie die hoch kamen und um das futter gekämpft haben.brauchte auch 2,5kg forellen hab 4schöne 35-40cm gefangen die auch sehr schön gekämpft haben,auch ein zeichen dafür das es denen im wasser gut geht,deshalb will ich nochmal morgen 10-20kg fangfähige reinsetzen,und im sommer kommen die geräuchert zum verkauf.

wie züchtet man rbgn.forellen zu lachsforellen?
da gibt es doch spezielles futter die zu färbung des fleiches führt oder?
ich füttere meine forellen hauptsächlich mit forellis und moderlieschen,wachsen die bei einer größe von 30-40cm eher langsamer?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

du gehst einfach zu nem züchter und sagst du brauchst carotin futter für lachsforellen. dieses futter fütterst du in den angegebenen mengen ohne es mit dem normalen futter zu vermischen.die forellen werden fetter und bekommen innen ein rote farbe des fleisches.bei täglicher fütterung wachsen die auch nicht langsamer!!!Wie oft fütterst du denn???


----------



## namad (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

zurzeit alle 2-3tage,
das soll aber öffter werden in zukunft,bin zurzeit auf der suche nach einem geeignetem futtergerät.
wie sieht es nach halben jahr füttern aus bekommen die mehr fleich auf den gräten???

@forellenfischer
du scheins mir seeehr viel ahnung zu haben....
was kann ich zu meinen forellen noch dazu mit in den teich packen??
wollte gern schleien,barsche,1-5katzenwelse,1-2störe setzen,zander,aber natürlich ohne meine forellen zu gefährden


----------



## forellenfischer1 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

schleien würd ich nicht, die brauchen wärmeres wasser und wühlen dir den teich komplett um.katzen welse würd ich auch nicht.ich würde zu den forellen vielleicht noch saiblinge, bachforellen oder goldforellen, störe die fressen dir das überschüssige futter, futterfische hast du ja schon und zander und evtl. edelkrebse.ich habe in meinen teichen, im 1 die kleinen fürs nächste jahr, im mittleren 1 waller, edelkrebse,barsche, forellen, saiblinge und störe.allerdings muss ich kaum füttern da die forellen genug nahrung finden und durch die krebse immer innen rotes fleisch haben,und im letzten karpfen, paar großforellen, barsche.ich habe den futterautomaten von linn, aqua hobby mit batteriebetrieb.ist sehr gut geeignet.vor allem kannst du futtermenge und zeit einstellen!!!


----------



## namad (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

also könnte ich zander mit reinpacken??
und hecht?

der futterautomat währe genau das richtige hab es mir angeguckt,natürlich beteht leider die gefahrdas es mir entwendet wird,muss ich dann halt riskieren,was kostet solch ein automat?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

hechte würd ich nicht, der holt dir die forellen alle raus.bei zandern mit 60cm, die gehen nur an größere futterfische mit max. 15cm und nicht an die salmos.ein hecht kann beute die fast in der selben größe wie er verschlingen. hab mal gesehen wie ein hecht mit ca. 70cm eine forelle mit 55 cm verschlungen hat. der futterautomat kostet ca 240 euro und ist mit diebstahlsicherung. nen schwenkarm kostet ungefähr 150 euro.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

aber er hat doch keine 25 er forellen drin sonder 35- 40cm forellen.bei uns im verein klappt das super mit forellen und zander und die gehen immer nur an die futterfische und da sind welche dabei mit 70cm


----------



## namad (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> du gehst einfach zu nem züchter und sagst du brauchst carotin futter für lachsforellen.
> 
> gibt es nichts im internet???wo ich es bestellen könnte


----------



## forellenfischer1 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

schwierig ich schau mal


----------



## forellenfischer1 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

gibts bei dir keinen züchter???


----------



## namad (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> gibts bei dir keinen züchter???


 

ja aber er verkauft nur das normale futter,er züchtet nur rbgn.forrelen

ist hier das  richtige dabei?
http://fischfutter.de/milkivit_de/home.nsf/?Open&DirectURL=99BE97F7164EDDBBC1256C4C0033399D


----------



## forellenfischer1 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

boah ich bin mir nicht sicher aber das mit astaxanthin???


----------



## namad (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> boah ich bin mir nicht sicher aber das mit astaxanthin???


 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astaxanthin

scheint das richtige zu sein,und wie mässtet man die so groß und dick?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

in dem man täglich die futtertabelle beachtet und die werden dann von ganz  alleine dick.manche fütern ohne tabelle biss die forellen satt sind und das 2 mal am tag


----------



## namad (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

aha,muss mal schauen wo ich etwas bekomme,viele sorten von koi futter ist mit astaxanthin leider ist da die körnung zu groß.

was haste für den el.futterautomaten von linn gezahlt?da sind keine preise angegeben


----------



## forellenfischer1 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

240 euro.


----------



## namad (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> 240 euro.


 

uii doch so teuer....welche größe?
elektrisch oder akku?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

batterie da ich keinen strom bei den teichen habe.ich glaub der ne numer größer als 10kg


----------



## namad (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

wie schnell wachsen forellen in teichen übern daum??
möchte mir sätzlinge anschaffen,die werden in verschieden größen angeboten von 10cm bis zu 22cm,kann mich nicht entscheiden,wie lange würde es ca dauern das ich die 100-170gr forellen auf 300-500gr züchte?wenn die alle 2-3tage gefüttert werden?

Rbgn.forellen:
z.B kosten 10-12cm 10-16gr 1000st 250€

               18-20cm 70-100gr 100st 80€

oder         20-22cm  100-170gr 100st 110€

http://www.fischgut-primus.de/preislisten/fischgut_primus_fische_preisliste.htm


----------



## forellenfischer1 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

wenn du alle 2 tage fütterst 3 monate wenn sie mit 18cm eingesetzt werden.


----------



## namad (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

also 18-20 das gleiche gilt aber auch für die 20-22??

mit dem b-karotin versetzen futter gehts bestzimmt ein tuck noch schneller??


----------



## forellenfischer1 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

bei 20-22cm vielleicht 21/2 monate.ich weiß net obs schneller geht, fetter werden sie auf jeden fall.


----------



## namad (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

naja werde ich dann sehen welche erfahurng ich dann mache


----------



## forellenfischer1 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

ja genau, berichte dann wies klappt.


----------



## namad (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> bei 20-22cm vielleicht 21/2 monate.ich weiß net obs schneller geht, fetter werden sie auf jeden fall.


 

jetz hatt mir ein forellenpuff besitzer erzählt es würde bis zu 1jahr dauern das die auf 500gr komm,bin jetz voll durcheinander


----------



## Syntac (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

3 Monate bei täglicher Fütterung.


----------



## namad (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

möchte meinen Teich überprüfen wieviele fische drinne sind aber gern ohne abzulassen.

habe an einenn fischfinder gedacht der bei bei ebay angeboten wird
http://cgi.ebay.de/FISCH-FINDER-Echo...ayphotohosting

würde mir sowas helfen um einen kleinen überblick von mein Teich zu bekommen?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

hmm, warum ohne ablassen???


----------



## namad (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> hmm, warum ohne ablassen???


 

darum 
will mir die arbeit sparen,und es würde dauern und ich könnte es zeitlich  nicht beobachten was sacheist,deshalb der fischfinder,würde es mir nicht helfen??


----------



## TJ. (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Denke nicht, dass du auf so nem Fischfinder halbwegs verwertbare Daten ablesen kannst abgesehn von gewässertiefe und Themperatur.

Wenn dann musss ein richtiges echolot her und selbst das taugt nicht zur bestandsaufnahme

Gruß Thomas


----------



## forellenfischer1 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

ablassen ist das beste


----------



## namad (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



TJ. schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass du auf so nem Fischfinder halbwegs verwertbare Daten ablesen kannst abgesehn von gewässertiefe und Themperatur.
> 
> Wenn dann musss ein richtiges echolot her und selbst das taugt nicht zur bestandsaufnahme
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
es soll mir auch nicht den genauen bestand anzeigen!nur das ich eine übersicht habe wo die sich meist aufhalten ob es mehr oder weniger wird,der Humminbird Echolot PiranhaMAX 210 zeigt doch eine anzahl an von fischen oder?


----------



## namad (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

tag,
spricht etwas dagegen wenn ich jetz setzlinge (15-18cm) in mein teich aussetzen würde?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

hast du abgelassen???was hast du noch drinnen


----------



## namad (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> hast du abgelassen???was hast du noch drinnen


 

ne hab ich nicht,möchte ich auch ungern machen.

nach den aussagen mit dem ich das mache wurden im 
mai 2008
10-15 karpfen gesehen beim füttern.ich wahr oft beim fütter konnte auser forellen nichts anderes bemerken,viellicht wurde mal schwarz geangelt denn die 116 forellensetzlinge fehlen auch die im mai 08 gesetz wurden.

und ich möchte schnell wie möglich loslegen


----------



## TJ. (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Das ist halt so ne sache so wies scheint setzt jeder von euch fische rein hauptsache fisch ist drinn.

Die Karpfen wirste wenn auch nicht um diese Jahreszeit zu gesicht bekommen aber wenn ein Gewässer angetrübt ist (mal abgesehn von Algen) kann man immer von Gründelnden Fischen(z.B. Karpfen) ausgehen.

Ob die Forellensetzlinge fehlen weist du ja auch nicht sicher da du deinen Bestand ja garnicht kennst.
Villeicht sitzt ja auch irgendwo der ein oder andere Hecht der freut sich über so Leichte Beute.

Ich an eurer Stelle würde wenn ich nicht ablassen und nicht mit netz teilweise abfischen möcht. Einfach mal mit ein Paar Leuten wenns wärmer ist angeln gehn und einfach jeden Köder mal ausprobieren. Dann schön liste führen größe gewicht ect dann kannst du nach und nach mal Auswerten was für arten drinn sind wie gut genährt ect. Du wirst dich wundern was in so kleinen Teichen alles rummschwimm. Hab selber mal an nem Kleinen Teich geangelt da hat zwar niemand Aale besetzt aber beim nacht ansitz ham andauernd Aale gebissen war schon fast lästig.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Syntac (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

ums Ablassen wirst Du nicht rum kommen, wenn Du auf der sicheren Seite sein willst.


----------



## namad (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



TJ. schrieb:


> Das ist halt so ne sache so wies scheint setzt jeder von euch fische rein hauptsache fisch ist drinn.
> 
> Die Karpfen wirste wenn auch nicht um diese Jahreszeit zu gesicht bekommen aber wenn ein Gewässer angetrübt ist (mal abgesehn von Algen) kann man immer von Gründelnden Fischen(z.B. Karpfen) ausgehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## namad (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



Syntac schrieb:


> ums Ablassen wirst Du nicht rum kommen, wenn Du auf der sicheren Seite sein willst.


 

ich hatte es mal vor kurzem probiert nach 3 tagen hatte sich nichts viel getan am wasser spiegel,ich fahre heute hin werde den wasserzulauf nochmals schliesen


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



namad schrieb:


> ich hatte es mal vor kurzem probiert nach 3 tagen hatte sich nichts viel getan am wasser spiegel,ich fahre heute hin werde den wasserzulauf nochmals schliesen


Ist natürlich auch ne Idee - wozu den Stöpsel ziehen, wenn man doch einfach den Zulauf abdrehen kann! |kopfkrat |rolleyes


----------



## namad (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ist natürlich auch ne Idee - wozu den Stöpsel ziehen, wenn man doch einfach den Zulauf abdrehen kann! |kopfkrat |rolleyes


 

hätte ich strom dort würde ich es mit der pumpe leer pumpen,so kann ich nur den zulauf dicht machen das nichts mehr reinläuft und das es nur am abblauf leerläuft.
gibt es auch asndere methoden?


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Gibt auch Schmutzwasserpumpen mit Motor.


----------



## namad (14. Januar 2009)

*teich*

was ich bis heut noch nicht so verstanden habe ist...

der linke teich ist leer und der rechte ist voll.
obwohl am linken der zulauf ist und am rechten der ablauf.
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1291867/5.jpg.html

-ist vielleicht der überlauf vom linken unter wasser??

der leere wird in 1 1/2w entschlammt mit dem bagger, will den ja nach dem entschlammen voll bekommen.bis ein teich wieder voll ist dauert auch bestimmt monate oder?


----------



## Syntac (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

kommt auf deinen zufluss drauf an....


----------



## Syntac (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

sind deine Teiche nur 70 bzw. 90cm tief? (lt. plan)


----------



## namad (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



Syntac schrieb:


> sind deine Teiche nur 70 bzw. 90cm tief? (lt. plan)


 

laut plan??keine ahnung woher lieste das raus?


----------



## namad (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

und aus welchem grund füllt sich der eine teich nicht?woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Die Sohle des rechten Weihers liegt tiefer als die des linken Weihers. Ist der Damm dazwischen undicht? Drückt dir von oben evtl. Wasser aus dem Graben in den rechten Weiher rein? Das wäre jetzt gut zu sehen gewesen bei den Minustemperaturen, wenn er leer gewesen wäre. Hast du keinen Mönch zum Ablassen?


----------



## namad (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Die Sohle des rechten Weihers liegt tiefer als die des linken Weihers. Ist der Damm dazwischen undicht? Drückt dir von oben evtl. Wasser aus dem Graben in den rechten Weiher rein? Das wäre jetzt gut zu sehen gewesen bei den Minustemperaturen, wenn er leer gewesen wäre. Hast du keinen Mönch zum Ablassen?


 
habe keinen mönch zum abblassen.


also ich weiß kaum über den teich etwas.
ich weiß nur das der mal voll wahr und seit dem das rohr was ausm wasser raus ragte nicht mehr da ist, ist der linke leer gelaufen.und dort wo das rohr mal wahr ist alles zugefroren auser etwas in der mitte da ist ne kleine fläche offen vielleicht drück dort wasser vom linken in den rechten teich rüber????also die teiche sind und müssen miteinander verbunden sein


----------



## namad (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

ich habe jetz den zulauf vom linken teich zu gemacht,und freitag werde ich den ablauf größer und tiefer machen damit der teich jetz mal leer läuft das man mal etwas sehen kann.

und durch die sohle kann man die tiefe des teiches ermitteln??oder warum meint syntac ob vielleicht mein teich nur 70-90cm tief ist?

ich blick überhaupt nicht mehr durch


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Lt. deinem Plan hat der linke Weiher eine Sohle von 94 cm und eine max. Wasserhöhe von 94,70 cm = Stauhöhe 70cm bei Wasser fläche 671 qm und der rechte hat Sohlenhöhe 90cm und eine max. Wasserhöhe von 94,70 cm ist Stauhöhe 90cm bei max. Wasserfläche 971 qm. Daher die Fragen.


----------



## namad (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Lt. deinem Plan hat der linke Weiher eine Sohle von 94 cm und eine max. Wasserhöhe von 94,70 cm = Stauhöhe 70cm bei Wasser fläche 671 qm und der rechte hat Sohlenhöhe 90cm und eine max. Wasserhöhe von 94,70 cm ist Stauhöhe 90cm bei max. Wasserfläche 971 qm. Daher die Fragen.


 

aha hab mich immer gefragt was die daten sollen.da der linke entschlammt wird lassen wir den auch gleich tiefer machen!

im rechten hab ich forellen drinne und hoffe es wird keine probleme geben


----------



## Syntac (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Bei dem niedrigen Wasserstand ohne guten Zufluss könnte es in einem heißen Sommer für Forellen durchaus Probleme geben. Das Rohr, das mal aus dem Wasser ragte und jetzt weg ist könnte ein Staurohr gewesen sein. 
Das würde ich mal überprüfen bevor ich nen Bagger kommen lasse. 
Sonst kannst Du den Teich gar nicht mehr ablassen, wenn Du ihn tiefer machst wie der Ablauf vom Staurohr. Und damit könnte der Verpächter durchaus ein Problem haben. 
Wobei das bei dem momentanen Zustand der Teiche nicht unbedingt zu erwarten ist... Macht nicht den Anschein, als hätte er sich intensiv darum gekümmert.


----------



## namad (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*



Syntac schrieb:


> Bei dem niedrigen Wasserstand ohne guten Zufluss könnte es in einem heißen Sommer für Forellen durchaus Probleme geben. Das Rohr, das mal aus dem Wasser ragte und jetzt weg ist könnte ein Staurohr gewesen sein.
> Das würde ich mal überprüfen bevor ich nen Bagger kommen lasse.
> Sonst kannst Du den Teich gar nicht mehr ablassen, wenn Du ihn tiefer machst wie der Ablauf vom Staurohr. Und damit könnte der Verpächter durchaus ein Problem haben.
> Wobei das bei dem momentanen Zustand der Teiche nicht unbedingt zu erwarten ist... Macht nicht den Anschein, als hätte er sich intensiv darum gekümmert.


 

ach dem ist es egal,er hat 11teiche geerbt und weist nichts drüber,und er will nur seine pacht haben und freut sich das jemand aus den teichen etwas macht,haben uns das zusammen angeguckt den bagger besorgt er.ohne disem rohr wird sich der linke nicht füllen und wir hoffen den wieder zufinden.


----------



## namad (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

also der eine ist im guten zustand denke ich....
auser vielleicht die tiefe,in den linken sollen nur forellen rein,der rechte wird ein gemichter

wie lange würde es übern daum dauern bis die wieder voll sind nachm leer lassen?


----------



## Ossipeter (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

Pass aber auf, dass dein Ablaufrohr in den rechten nicht aus zwei Rohren bestand, ein senkrechtes für die Stauhöhe und ein waagrechtes zum ablassen. Sieht man das Überlaufrohr in den rechten? Nicht dass dir der rechte in den linken zurückläuft beim Ausbaggern des Rohres.


----------



## namad (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

also die höhe wird am ablauf geregelt wo es dann über läuft wenn es zu viel wird
in dem rechten ist dieses rohr nur noch  zu sehen


----------



## namad (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

hab mal ausgelietert in 4,2sec ist ein 10liter eimer voll.


----------



## namad (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

tag,
sind 700€ angemessen für ein bagger??
ist alles mit drinn sprit anfahrt arbeitskosten...,wird kommen entschlammen fertig machen und wieder abrücken


----------



## forellenfischer1 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

jup!!!


----------



## namad (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: kaum noch forellen da ?warum?*

dann ist ja gut


----------

